# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La energía solar ya es la energía más barata en casi 60 países

## termopar

esto se conoce desde que salió el informe Bloomberg y me imagino que ben-amar se refiere a este artículo:



> *
> La energía solar ya es la energía más barata en casi 60 países*
> 
> 3 Enero 2017 javier-jimenez 
> 
> Mientras seguimos discutiendo sobre si es apropiado o no apostar fuerte por las energías renovables, las tecnologías energéticas están adelantando a los gobiernos de medio mundo y van camino de convertir este debate en algo totalmente desfasado.
> 
> La energía solar, que durante 2016 se ha abaratado más de un 75%, ya es más barata que cualquier otro tipo de energía producida con carbón, petróleo o gas. Pero no es suficiente. Si la energía solar quiere ser un actor mundial a tener en cuenta necesita ser más rentable que en otras fuentes de energía a corto plazo: y ya lo tenemos. En casi 60 países, la energía solar es la energía más barata se mire como se mire.
> 
> ...


referencia: https://www.xataka.com/energia/la-en...casi-60-paises

----------

ben-amar (16-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Este articulo es, gracias.

----------


## termopar

No se imagina lo importante que es que países sin electricidad ni redes de distribución puedan acceder a la electricidad. Países que iban a depender de la nuclear con tecnologías no propietarias ahora no requerirán de esa dependencia, por otro lado contaminante. Ni tendrán que destrozar la salud y el clima con las tecnologías emisoras de hollín y CO2.

----------


## ben-amar

Totalmente de acuerdo, ahora queda que las demas vayan haciendo lo mismo.

----------

